#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Flightcase voor lichttafel

## hugovanmeijeren

Deze week heb ik mijn vakantie dagen alweer gevuld met de bouw van een flightcase.

Hier wat foto's:


Een totaaltje.


Open, en inderdaad de lichttafel heeft geen schuiven nee...


Van opzij, het binnenrack, met achter nog wat ruimte om bij de aansluitingen te komen, tevens kan daar het lampje en nog wat kabels liggen.

Ik zal deze week even proberen een cursusje flightcase bouwen, aan de hand van de bouwfoto's van deze kist, online te zetten, maar dat zie je dan wel...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Van_Diemen

hi Hugo,

Is die kist niet erg hoog voor 't tafeltje?
Verder ziet t er netjes uit!

Groeten,

Chris

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hmmz, achteraf had hij misschien 2 cm lager gekunt, het probleem is zolang je er een handvat in wil hebben, dan moet je deksel hoog zijn...
Maargoed, ruimte zat in de wagen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Gast1401081

wegens licht gemoverd naar licht foto's.

----------


## Strat

Tja, mooi kistje als je van blauw houdt. Past mooi, maar ik had de tafel liever in schuim gelegd. Het deksel had zeker nog een cm of vijf lager gekunt, ook met handvatten.

Ben wel benieuwd naar je cursus trouwens.

----------


## moderator

Degelijke case inderdaad, schuim in de deksel lijkt niet echt nodig, als ik het niet erg verkeerd zie zit de tafel in een 19" mounting geschroefd.
Deze manier van bevestigen maakt het onmogelijk voor de tafel om in de kist te gaan hobbelen.
De stukken hout benodigd voor de 19" constructie maken het kistje wel zwaar, zeker in vergelijking met een paar stukjes schuim.

Deksel had compacter gekund door de vlinders iets verder naar buiten te monteren en de inbouwgreep had dan stuk naar beneden gekund, had zeker enkele centimeters winst opgeleverd, wat je zeker in het gewicht had gemerkt.

Nette afwerking van het hardware, denk dat je voortaan iets beter je binnenmaten op moet meten en zegn om een kist van een net glijprofiel of voorgestansd rackprofiel te voorzien, dat is netter wanneer je tafel een paar keer in-en-uit de kist gaat.

Bouwen is en blijft een leerproces, zo te zien heb je der lol in, vakmanschap is een kwestie van tijd![:I]

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Eigenlijk is dit al mijn 2e zelfbouw kist.
De vorige voor mijn mengtafel (zie foto),
is van gewoon gespoten multiplex, opzich goedkoop, maar er zitten al volop krassen op.
Ook hadden we hier geen rekening gehouden met de hoogte, als je deze kist op een tafel zet, kun je er moeilijk bij.


De kist heb ik samen gebouwd met een bevriende timmerman (oud buurman), en inderdaad het houten binnenrack dient meteen ook als rackprofiel, gelukkig zijn dat niet de zwaarste planken. Ze zitten ook vastgeschroefd aan de kist zelf + drukt de tafel ze naar buiten toe, dus stevig is het wel.

De lichttafel ging tot nu toe altijd nog los in de auto mee, en dat is natuurlijk ook niet helemaal veilig...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## djjake

Heeft er iemand een goed idee om een laptop en een Martin Fingers + een extra 17" scherm in een flightcase te vlammen?(steken dus)
Misschien zijn er wel die hier een foto-ke van hebben van hun systeem.

----------


## spoortje

moet erlijk zeggen deze case is erg hoog
als je deze moet bedienen moet je zeker op een kratje gaan staan

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> moet erlijk zeggen deze case is erg hoog
> als je deze moet bedienen moet je zeker op een kratje gaan staan



Zo, dit is nog eens een oud topic... Kistje wordt overigens nog altijd gebruikt...

Maar vind jij de tafel hoog in de kist zitten? Wat een onzin, mocht je het nog niet gezien hebben: dit is een STOLP KIST. De tafel staat in de kist slechts een paar centimeter hoger dan normaal...

Beetje onzin reactie als ik eerlijk moet zijn...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Nit-Wit

waarom een blauwe kleur als ik vragen mag?

in dit wereldje is zwart mijn inziens de enige correcte kleur.

moet toegeven, de kisten van rentall herken je uit duizenden  :Wink:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> waarom een blauwe kleur als ik vragen mag?
> 
> in dit wereldje is zwart mijn inziens de enige correcte kleur.
> 
> moet toegeven, de kisten van rentall herken je uit duizenden



Persoonlijke overweging. Vond blauw een mooie kleur voor een kistje voor een lichttafel.  :Big Grin: 

Easy as that.


Hij gaat alleen niet zo vaak meer mee aangezien ik een MA Lightcommander 24/6 heb aangeschaft.  :Cool: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## jens

ik heb blauwe, witte, zwarte, en rode cases en ze doen hun werk  perfect

alles is netjes beschermt en daar gaat het immers om.

meest staan die kisten niet eens in het zicht ( FOH, Monitor, op de grond achter de dj). is het uiterlijk wel belangrijk dan zijn ze ook bij mij zwart. verder hebben ongeveer alle bedrijven hier uit de buurt blauwe cases dus daar ben ik wel aan gewent.. :Wink:

----------


## DJ_Compact

Een bepaalde kleur flightcase kan voor herkenning zorgen. Zo is er in het zuiden een audiovisuele firma die alle kisten blauw hebben. Maar zo is er ook een duitse firma die per onderdeel een andere kleur heeft. Geel is rigging, blauw is licht en zwart geluid. Het is wel heel makkelijk bij het uitladen als je verschillende groepen maakt. Alle blauwe bij elkaar, alle zwarte en alle gele ook. 

Maar persoonlijk ga ik ook liever voor nette zwarte kisten. Valt toch iets minder op...

----------


## LJ_jacob

Als ik kisten in zicht heb staan rok ik ze meestal af?
Dat doen meerdere mensen hier toch zeker wel?
dan zie je meteen ook geen hoekprofielen en bolhoeken/vlindersloten meer...

----------


## DJ_Compact

> Als ik kisten in zicht heb staan rok ik ze meestal af?
> Dat doen meerdere mensen hier toch zeker wel?
> dan zie je meteen ook geen hoekprofielen en bolhoeken/vlindersloten meer...



Hangt van de klus af. In een feesttent echt niet, bij een congres of bij een bobofeestje wel...

----------


## djjake

Heeft er iemand een goed idee om een laptop en een Martin Fingers + een extra 17" scherm in een flightcase te vlammen?(steken dus)
Misschien zijn er wel die hier een foto-ke van hebben van hun systeem.

----------


## Stage-Q

bouw m'n kisten zelf.

naja, ik bestel ze bij Proflite en laat ze daar helemaal op maat zagen e.d. omdat ik daar gewoonweg geen tijd voor heb.

Ik monteer ze wel zelf.

Afrokken doe ik altijd bij het FOH..ziet er gewoon veel netter uit.


En ik hou er wel van om alle kisten zwart te houden.

----------

